# Prayer Language



## EbonynIvory (Mar 14, 2006)

I was in church (Assembly of God) Sunday and the preacher was talking about prayer language (praying in tongues). He started asking the congregation questions about how many had spoke in tongues and how many had a prayer tongue. Not a lot of people raised their hands when he asked how many had a prayer tongue and then he asked them if they wanted one. Again, not a lot raised their hands. I grew up in a pentacostal church where speaking in tongues was a natural part of service. During prayer, you prayed, not necessarily in a tongue only known to God (it wasn't a neccessity). He also made a comment about didn't you want to be a complete Christian by having a prayer language. When I pray, I talk to God, I pray, I hear from God. Does it make me less of a Christian because I don't have a prayer tongue? 

I guess what I would like to know is if anyone here feels that you need to have a prayer tongue in order to pray? In this same church service we were praying and he told the people to start praying to God in their prayer tongue and there were several that did start praying in tongues. To me this was new because I thought speaking in tongues should be a spontaneous type spiritual thing, not called on by command.

Any comments is appreciated.


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm so confused I don't even know what to say.  First of all, exactly what is praying in tounges?  I've heard of it before but I don't know what it is.  No clue on the prayer tounge.  I pray in regular English.


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 14, 2006)

Why can't you just talk to God?  There doesn't have to be any set format, time of day, place or language for that matter.  

What this preacher said sounds like something he made up to make people feel inadequate.


----------



## EbonynIvory (Mar 14, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> I'm so confused I don't even know what to say. First of all, exactly what is praying in tounges? I've heard of it before but I don't know what it is. No clue on the prayer tounge. I pray in regular English.


 
I guess I should have explained that speaking in tongues, I think it's more common in pentacostal churches than methodist and baptist, not sure. My husband grew up Catholic and he had never heard of it.

But anyway, in the Bible I believe in Acts on the day of Pentacost the people were speaking in unknown tongues, but to the unbelievers that were standing around, they could understand what they were saying (each in his own language). In churches, sometimes you have people during worship or prayer start speaking in an unknown tongue, that to others standing around sounds like mumbo-jumbo (only way I could think of putting it, not trying to be offensive).

I pray in regular English, which I didn't feel anything was wrong with it and I still don't. I just don't like feeling pressured into doing something, unless I am led by God, not man.


----------



## EbonynIvory (Mar 14, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> Why can't you just talk to God? There doesn't have to be any set format, time of day, place or language for that matter.
> 
> What this preacher said sounds like something he made up to make people feel inadequate.


 
I agree with you, but I also feel that there are those that are young in the Lord in our church and they could feel so uncomfortable or "inadequate" that they aren't full Christians because they don't have a prayer language.

I personally felt this was wrong, stop looking at who has a prayer language and look to God to just bless the service.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 14, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> I'm so confused I don't even know what to say. First of all, exactly what is praying in tounges? I've heard of it before but I don't know what it is. No clue on the prayer tounge. I pray in regular English.


 
I have never prayed in tongues.  The best way that I can discribe it is.  It is one of those prayers where as you are down in the valley and you want to communicate with God but you can't.  I mean you know how to pray but this is just one of those times when the Holy Spirit steps in and is praying for you.  God knows what you are saying.  

IMHO I  feel as though it should be done in private.  I COR 14 is a scripture of speaking in tongues.   Everyting should be done in order.  I do not feel that you are "lessed saved" if it is not your gift.  Everyone does not do it but I believe that everyone is  able. 

If the Holy Spirit prayed through me.  I sure would not be offended.  But he hasn't yet.  But I's still saved.

No one should force another person to speak in tongues or try to enforce it on another.  It could be embarassing as well as offensive.


----------



## EbonynIvory (Mar 14, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> I have never prayed in tongues. The best way that I can discribe it is. It is one of those prayers where as you are down in the valley and you want to communicate with God but you can't. I mean you know how to pray but this is just one of those times when the Holy Spirit steps in and is praying for you. God knows what you are saying.
> 
> IMHO I feel as though it should be done in private. I COR 14 is a scripture of speaking in tongues. I do not feel that you are "lessed saved" if it is not your gift. Everyone does not do it but I believe that everyone is able.
> 
> ...


 
That's how I feel. You put it into the right words.


----------



## foxxymami (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow this is incredible. I was just reading on this today.  Though I won't have a chance to get to my bible until I get off work, I've been reading about this all morning.  And from my reading, I have discovered that every believer in Christ has the ability to receive the gift of speaking in tongues, and should use that gift! 

Mark 16:15-20 says--"And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved; but he that believeth not shall be damned. *And these signs shall follow them that believe; In my name shall they cast out devils; they shall speak with new tongues*;They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them; they shall lay hands on the sick, and they shall recover.  So then after the Lord had spoken unto them, he was received up into heaven, and sat on the right hand of God.  *And they went forth, and preached every where, the Lord working with [them], and confirming the Word with signs following.* Amen."

Keep in mind I JUST JUST read these scriptures throughout the morning and I will continue to study them.  But it is my belief that being filled with the Holy Spirit is not a requirement for salvation, nor does it mean that you MUST speak in tongues; speaking in tongues is the initial evidence that you are filled......it is also one of God's ways for edification of the spirit; it is a gift and it is the believer's choice whether or not they will receive the gift.  

HTH!


----------



## EbonynIvory (Mar 14, 2006)

foxxymami said:
			
		

> Mark 16:15-20 says--"And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved; but he that believeth not shall be damned. *And these signs shall follow them that believe; In my name shall they cast out devils; they shall speak with new tongues*;They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them; they shall lay hands on the sick, and they shall recover. So then after the Lord had spoken unto them, he was received up into heaven, and sat on the right hand of God. *And they went forth, and preached every where, the Lord working with [them], and confirming the Word with signs following.* Amen."


 
This was one of the scriptures that was used on Sunday when the preacher was talking about speaking in tongues.


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm sorry y'all I still don't understand lol.  I appreciate the explanations and everything, but I'm still so confused.   Since we're taking about "speaking" this is aloud, correct?  And it is only understandable to you?  And it's done in private or in Church?  I don't want to be rude, but I'm getting a picture in my head of people speaking loud gibberish.    Maybe tounges were jsut other foreign lanaguages? erplexed


----------



## EbonynIvory (Mar 15, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> I'm sorry y'all I still don't understand lol. I appreciate the explanations and everything, but I'm still so confused.  Since we're taking about "speaking" this is aloud, correct? And it is only understandable to you? And it's done in private or in Church? I don't want to be rude, but I'm getting a picture in my head of people speaking loud gibberish.  Maybe tounges were jsut other foreign lanaguages? erplexed


 
Berry, it's understandable. But to answer your question, yes, it's out loud as if you're praying in your normal speaking voice, and yes, I have hear of people speaking in tongues and it's actually been a foreign language (don't know how true it is, I have never understood any of it). And the picture in your head is about as close to it as I can explain, to those who's not used to it, that's what it will sound or look like.

Like I said earlier, my husband was raised Catholic and I was raised Pentacostal and so he looked like a deer in headlights the first time he heard it in church. There were a lot of things that I was exposed to that he had no clue existed (laying on of hands, speaking in tongues, people that were possessed, etc.).

If anyone else has a better description, maybe it would be helpful to all of us.

Thanks


----------



## madamdot (Mar 15, 2006)

I grew up with people around me speaking in tongues. I dont know how they do it and I am not sure if I have done it. Here's why i have said that. I have prayed so intently where gibberish (tongues?) has come out my mouth . . . but to me it was gibberish because in my head I knew what I was saying.

It's never happened out in public because it only happens when I am so overwelmed by what I am feeling, what I am seeing that its almost as if I cant contain it. Usually when something happens and I realize a miracle has been performed in my life and I get overwelmed and awed by God's own love, generosity and foresight. So I am already inside my own head. To do this I need quiet and to be alone so I dont imagine it happening in church.

Does this mean it wasn't tongues? Does this mean I am not spiritally mature enough to do this or feel this way at anytime I want? I dont know. Either way, tongues, no tongues - I am always glad to see God's goodness.


----------



## EbonynIvory (Mar 15, 2006)

madamdot said:
			
		

> I grew up with people around me speaking in tongues. I dont know how they do it and I am not sure if I have done it. Here's why i have said that. I have prayed so intently where gibberish (tongues?) has come out my mouth . . . but to me it was gibberish because in my head I knew what I was saying.
> 
> It's never happened out in public because it only happens when I am so overwelmed by what I am feeling, what I am seeing that its almost as if I cant contain it. Usually when something happens and I realize a miracle has been performed in my life and I get overwelmed and awed by God's own love, generosity and foresight. So I am already inside my own head. To do this I need quiet and to be alone so I dont imagine it happening in church.
> 
> Does this mean it wasn't tongues? Does this mean I am not spiritally mature enough to do this or feel this way at anytime I want? I dont know. Either way, tongues, no tongues - I am always glad to see God's goodness.


 
I personally think that the tongues are when God takes over and it's a moment between you and Him. Yes, others may be able to hear the "tongues" and unless they were given the gift of interpretation, they may not know what you are saying, even though in your heart and head you understand every word, but unless God gives someone the interpretation, it's only meant to be an intimate moment between you and Him.

I don't know if I would say that speaking in tongues are only for those that are mature in Christ, I just think that it's something that can happen to anybody whether you're mature or a new soul in Christ.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Mar 15, 2006)

Margerita, I am also Pentecostal, and do know what the pastor was talking about. I dont agree with the forcing part or the not being saved if you dont. PM me if you would like to discuss this further. This topic has tried being discussed here once before with not too good results.


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok, one more question.  Can other people understand the "tounges" if they are spoken aloud?  Thanks for being so patient with me y'all.


----------



## redeemed516 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok...I have a question....It has always been my understanding that the "prayer tongue" is in fact a gift from God (someone did say that), but my question is about speaking in unknown tongues in a room full of people.....WITHOUT AN INTERPETER!!! Now it has always been my understanding that when we come together as a body (church) that we are there for the edification of each other and to worship and understand together. Now my problem with speaking in tongues comes in when you have 1000 people there all praying in their private prayer tongues and no one else understands what is being said!! I do believe that the Holy Spirit does give the ability to speak in tongues within the congregation, but I also thought that the Holy Spirit would also give an interpreter (sp) so that the entire body could understand together. Somone please help clear this up.


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 16, 2006)

You are not less of a Christian if you don't speak/pray in tongues.

Zeal,
Your post was well said.  I agree with it.  I agree that it should be done in private.  It is not supposed to be done in public unless someone is available to interpret.  (according to the Bible)  I have never understood the people that pray/speak loudly in tongues in public settings.


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay here's what Ive found. Speaking in tounges= speaking in a language that you woudl not ordinarily know. There are soem people who can speak in other languages (I dont mean Spanish but 200 year old dialects of Latin) No just pure gibberish but actual languages of the past. There are few people that can actually do this and be proven by scientists. But is has been done. If anyone has every seen this movie where the girl is going thru the same thing Jesus did on the cross (she gets the wounds of Christ) It has a part where a man is bought in to translate a 600 year old langage being spoken out of her mouth. THAT is speaking in tounges. Sometimes it sounds like gibberish and sometimes it IS gibberish. As someone said before they do it because they are praying too fast and it comes out jumbled. Those who are actually speaking in another toungue are gifted. Most of the time when it does occur and they are actually speaking another language, its a very old language.


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 16, 2006)

I forgot to add that although I can not speak in tougues or pray in toungues God understand my elgish perfectly as he is the one that gave this language to me  Besides no matter how I pray my prayers are answered. SO who ever is excluding you and your 'plain' prayer language is excluding God.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Mar 16, 2006)

The church I was saved in (Apostolic) teaches that you aren't really saved unless you have the evidence of speaking in tongues. Once you are baptized they tarry with you at the alter until you speak in tongues. (After church is over ). They say because not only is that your evidence of the Holy Ghost dwelling within you, but it edifies you when you go back into the world. (Of course a newly saved Christian gets the devil heated  and is prime target ). I never fully bought into that though. I know too many people dead and alive whose lives were a testament that have never spoken in tongues and said to myself well if they ain't goin to Heaven I know I'm not. Tongues or no tongues  

I've also talked to devout Christians who believe it's from the devil. 
So I guess I'm somewhere between really saved and possessed by the devil. lol!


----------



## Zeal (Mar 16, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> You are not less of a Christian if you don't speak/pray in tongues.
> 
> Zeal,
> Your post was well said. I agree with it. I agree that it should be done in private. It is not supposed to be done in public unless someone is available to interpret. (according to the Bible) I have never understood the people that pray/speak loudly in tongues in public settings.


 
Thank you Supergirl!!
Thanks Margerita

                                ________________________________________________



			
				madamdot said:
			
		

> I grew up with people around me speaking in tongues. I dont know how they do it and I am not sure if I have done it. Here's why i have said that. I have prayed so intently where gibberish (tongues?) has come out my mouth . . . but to me it was gibberish because in my head I knew what I was saying.
> 
> It's never happened out in public because it only happens when I am so overwelmed by what I am feeling, what I am seeing that its almost as if I cant contain it. Usually when something happens and I realize a miracle has been performed in my life and I get overwelmed and awed by God's own love, generosity and foresight. So I am already inside my own head. To do this I need quiet and to be alone so I dont imagine it happening in church.
> 
> Does this mean it wasn't tongues? Does this mean I am not spiritally mature enough to do this or feel this way at anytime I want? I dont know. Either way, tongues, no tongues - I am always glad to see God's goodness.


 
Now this is what I am talking about.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 16, 2006)

Margerita said:
			
		

> This was one of the scriptures that was used on Sunday when the preacher was talking about speaking in tongues.


 
The scripture says *NEW *tongues not unknown tongues.  You are not supposed to dbate the sctipture but this is debateable.  A new tongue could point to the book of James the 3rd chapter.


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 17, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Okay here's what Ive found. Speaking in tounges= speaking in a language that you woudl not ordinarily know. There are soem people who can speak in other languages (I dont mean Spanish but 200 year old dialects of Latin) No just pure gibberish but actual languages of the past. There are few people that can actually do this and be proven by scientists. But is has been done. If anyone has every seen this movie where the girl is going thru the same thing Jesus did on the cross (she gets the wounds of Christ) It has a part where a man is bought in to translate a 600 year old langage being spoken out of her mouth. THAT is speaking in tounges. Sometimes it sounds like gibberish and sometimes it IS gibberish. As someone said before they do it because they are praying too fast and it comes out jumbled. Those who are actually speaking in another toungue are gifted. Most of the time when it does occur and they are actually speaking another language, its a very old language.


 
THANK YOU BEY!!! Now I understand!!!!



> The church I was saved in (Apostolic) teaches that you aren't really saved unless you have the evidence of speaking in tongues. Once you are baptized they *tarry *with you at the alter until you speak in tongues. (After church is over ). They say because not only is that your evidence of the Holy Ghost dwelling within you, but it edifies you when you go back into the world. (Of course a newly saved Christian gets the devil heated  and is prime target ). I never fully bought into that though. I know too many people dead and alive whose lives were a testament that have never spoken in tongues and said to myself well if they ain't goin to Heaven I know I'm not. Tongues or no tongues
> 
> I've also talked to devout Christians who believe it's from the devil.
> So I guess I'm somewhere between really saved and possessed by the devil. lol!


 
What does that mean "tary?"    your post was soo funny!

Zeal how would you know if a tongue was new??


----------



## EbonynIvory (Mar 18, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> What does that mean "tary?"


 
When I was growing up, when they would "tarry" with you, you would actually be calling on the name of "Jesus" over and over until "they" said you started speaking in "new" tongues. But I found a problem with this because if someone had been on that altar for hours, calling on the name of Jesus after a while was going to sound like they were speaking in tongues because they were going to be tired, dry mouth and everything else.

I am not saying that tarrying is wrong, for some people that may be what they need. I feel that the moment you make that first step and say that I want to be saved, Jesus has come into your heart and cleaned it up and made it His home. He will give you the new tongues.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 18, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> THANK YOU BEY!!! Now I understand!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tarry means to wait on the Lord until he comes. In the apostolic church you will see kids and or adults kneeling in front of the church saying, "Thank you Jesus"  over and over again.  It is as if they are begging God to send the Holy Spirit when he already promised he would as soon as you accept him.  

It is tramatic because they believe if they don't speak they are not saved.  So some are actually pleading. No offensed to anyone.  This is bondage.

My grandmother was Apostolic so I know all the jargon.  I grew up Baptist and knew that I was saved.  She would make little comments to her friends because I wore pants.  "oh, she gonna get saved one day"  When I knew in my heart that I was a Child of God.  So there was no need to comment.   She played favorites to the Apostolic grand kids.  But that is a whole different show, and thread  

 No offense to anyone who is Apostolic.

As stated the best way I can explain a new tongue is James Chapter 3.  

A *new (change)*tongue and unknown tongue are 2 different things.  A new tongue could be... instead of cursing Betty out because she looked at me funny is to just say Hello.  Instead of gossiping I am edifying.  Instead of cursing like a sailor, I am forming a gramatically correct sentence without using one profane word.


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 7, 2006)

Margerita said:
			
		

> When I was growing up, when they would "tarry" with you, you would actually be calling on the name of "Jesus" over and over until "they" said you started speaking in "new" tongues. But I found a problem with this because if someone had been on that altar for hours, calling on the name of Jesus after a while was going to sound like they were speaking in tongues because they were going to be tired, dry mouth and everything else.
> 
> I am not saying that tarrying is wrong, for some people that may be what they need. I feel that the moment you make that first step and say that I want to be saved, Jesus has come into your heart and cleaned it up and made it His home. He will give you the new tongues.


 
This also was done in the A.M.E Church (African Methodist Episcopal). My father and older sister were raised in the same church and this was the means in which they were filled with the Holy Ghost or Holy Spirit. My father was 16 and my sister was 12 when they tarried. Which as was said, means to "wait on the Lord". They sat on a bench at the front of the church while the church nurse rubbed their backs and prayed over them. They didn't necessarily say anything themselves. My father says he felt like a lightening bolt hit him and he came to later on the floor. My sister said she got tired of sitting and being embarrassed in front of all those people so she just stood and started crying and thanking Jesus, so they assumed she had gotten the Holy Ghost and sent her back to her mother. She just told me that story yesterday because coincidentally we are learning about this in our Perfecting Class in church. It is still cracking me up. BUT she says when she was about 16, in the same church, she did have an experience where she got caught up in the sermon and when she woke up she was on the other side of the church. She says she knows that was her real Holy Ghost experience. 

As far as what was said about being saved and being filled with the Holy Spirit. My pastor's explanation in our last class was that they are NOT one in the same. Once you have confessed with your mouth that you believe Christ died on the cross for your sins, you are free...you are saved. Now being filled with the Holy Spirit is part of your spiritual growth after your initial step of salvation. It allows you to be a witness. He said speaking is tongues is secondary evidence of being filled with the Holy Spirit. Believing that God has filled you with the Holy Spirit is actually first evidence. He said many people do have the gift of speaking in tongues and it can come upon you at any time, but you must develop it through personal devotion and meditation on God's Word. There are several hinderances to being filled with the Holy Spirit...I don't have my class notes with me at the moment, but a few are fear, doubt, unbelief, low self-esteem, an unrunly tongue and the others I can't remember off hand. If anyone is interested I will share those with you and all the scriptures we were given associated with being filled with the Holy Spirit. Also, very importantly, speaking in tongues, according to pastor, is not meant to be understood by the speaker or anyone else. When a person begins speaking in tongues, he has actually gone into a much deeper communication with God where the Holy Spirit has then begun to intercede and "fill in the gaps" for the person praying. In other words, oftentimes there are issues we have and we really don't know where to begin to look for answers or what kind of resolution to pray for. When you go into the your personal, secluded devotion and seek God through prayer and reading the Word, all of a sudden you may begin to get into this prayer language where the Holy Spirit is now interceding on your behalf or maybe on behalf of other people you need to be praying for and have no idea. The Holy Spirit always intercedes before a situation will actually come to pass. So not only will you not understand but neither will anyone else. But you will receive the answer you are seeking from God, and that will be fully understandable to you.  When it comes to praying for a situation you have full knowledge of, there is no need for speaking in tongues, unless the Holy Spirit knows the need for intercession. I hope this has helped someone and not confused them. It took me a while to get to this point of understanding because I was raised Baptist and never learned these things. I thought speaking in tongues was a form of hoax played on the congregation or mind game, because the first time I saw it done was when I was a child and it scared me. I was visiting another church and had no idea what was going on. I can't believe I never learned any better. So it was real heard for me to put aside preconceived notions and learn the truth. Now I seek to learn more and more about the gift and, if it is God's will, to have that personal language/connection with him.


----------



## MariposaMorena08 (May 15, 2006)

I was raised non-denominational, but my church was almost identical to Pentecostal, except for the speaking in tongues and the "filling of the Holy Spirit". I am praying on this topic of a "second work of the Holy Spirit" because I hear/read so many different things. (By the way, all Christian jargon is in quotation marks because not everyone is used to the same lingo.) My own personal experience is that I gave my life to God when I was 9. As a teenager, I backslid into sin and was on my way to eternal damnation.

To make a long story short, I re-dedicated my life to God in '99 and have been growing ever since. In 2001, I was reading Tommy Tenney's book "The God Chasers" while at home. There was a prayer in the book that I prayed with complete earnestness, asking for God to take control of my life, as even saved folk get out of touch. At some point during the prayer, I was instantly aware of the presence of God. Ya'll. I cannot fully communicate to you what this felt like. There was a heaviness (like there was something/someone else in the room with me) and I felt/was aware of something(s) in constant motion around me, swirling. Later, I read about Elijah who *saw* some angels have wheels (cherubim) that are constantly moving. (Imagine my surprise!!) I saw nothing, but felt God's presence like NEVER before. The Lord ministered to me and I heard the command "speak". When I opened my mouth, words were flowing out that I didn't even know! To me, it sounded somewhat like Chinese. This was odd to me because everyone that I ever heard speak in tongues sound the same. I did *not* know what I was saying; although, I felt the effects. I felt stronger, spiritually. All of this was almost too much for me, but I still crave more.

Since having spoken in tongues, I can say that my level of power has not increased because of this, but rather because of my dedication to spending more time in the Word. I rarely speak in tongues. It is never by the provocation of any person, only when I feel that familiar urge (can't really explain the details of that one!). In my opinion, until the Lord reveals something else to me, tongues are one of MANY gifts. They should not be done aloud publicly without an interpreter, which is *often* violated. Without an interpreter, it is intended for personal edification/ to be done in private. Because it was spoken on the day of Pentecost does not mean that every encounter of the Holy Spirit will continue in that same formula. Any thoughts on this? I am interested in personal testimonies?


----------



## brismom (May 16, 2006)

There are MANY fruits of the Holy Spirit.  Speaking in tongues is one way the Holy Spirit can manifest in a believer, and then if for the benefit of a person who needs whatever message is being sent.  If different languages (or tongues) are being spoken, then someone must be there to interpret.  What good is a message if no one understands it.  Also, many things occured in the infancy of the Church that do not happen now because these things are not necessary.  The early Christians didn't have the written Word of God, like we do now.  God had to reach those people in different ways because there was no Bible.  We have the Word of God in the form of the Bible.  We can read about what God has for us to know. Another point, and maybe the whole piont to this post:  God gives us everything we need, even the words to speak with Him.  Ask God how to pray, He will answer.


----------



## melodee (May 16, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> I have never prayed in tongues. The best way that I can discribe it is. It is one of those prayers where as you are down in the valley and you want to communicate with God but you can't. I mean you know how to pray but this is just one of those times when the Holy Spirit steps in and is praying for you. God knows what you are saying.
> 
> IMHO I feel as though it should be done in private. I COR 14 is a scripture of speaking in tongues. Everyting should be done in order. I do not feel that you are "lessed saved" if it is not your gift. Everyone does not do it but I believe that everyone is able.
> 
> ...


 

ITA with Zeal's response.  I do feel the presence of the Holy Spirit sometimes when I pray, and I break down and cry.  But I don't speak in tongues.  I have friends who do, but only in private and they do not believe that it is necessary for a relationship with Christ or salvation.


----------



## melodee (May 16, 2006)

Like Lavender's sister...many people who visit or worship at churches such as those fake their "Holy Ghost experience" or tongues in order to satify the congregation/leadership.  This is defeating the whole purpose.


----------



## Poohbear (May 18, 2006)

You don't have to be able to speak in tongues to pray to to the Lord.  Jesus is our intercessor and our mediator between us and God.  We do not have to use any special language to talk to God.  The Holy Spirit inteprets our hearts, minds, and souls when we pray to God so that He can understand when we do not even understand what we are praying about at times. In other words, if we have trouble saying what we want to say to God in prayer, the Holy Spirit does it for us.

Speaking in tongues is just a gift of the spirit (1 Corinthians 12). It is not required in order to pray.


----------



## Poohbear (May 18, 2006)

*PLEASE READ*

_*What the Bible says about speaking in tongues:*_

*1 Corinthians 14

Gifts of Prophecy and Tongues *​
 1Follow the way of love and eagerly desire spiritual gifts, especially the gift of prophecy. 2For anyone who speaks in a tongue does not speak to men but to God. Indeed, no one understands him; he utters mysteries with his spirit. 3But everyone who prophesies speaks to men for their strengthening, encouragement and comfort. 4He who speaks in a tongue edifies himself, but he who prophesies edifies the church. 5I would like every one of you to speak in tongues, but I would rather have you prophesy. He who prophesies is greater than one who speaks in tongues, unless he interprets, so that the church may be edified. 
 6Now, brothers, if I come to you and speak in tongues, what good will I be to you, unless I bring you some revelation or knowledge or prophecy or word of instruction? 7Even in the case of lifeless things that make sounds, such as the flute or harp, how will anyone know what tune is being played unless there is a distinction in the notes? 8Again, if the trumpet does not sound a clear call, who will get ready for battle? 9So it is with you. Unless you speak intelligible words with your tongue, how will anyone know what you are saying? You will just be speaking into the air. 10Undoubtedly there are all sorts of languages in the world, yet none of them is without meaning. 11If then I do not grasp the meaning of what someone is saying, I am a foreigner to the speaker, and he is a foreigner to me. 12So it is with you. Since you are eager to have spiritual gifts, try to excel in gifts that build up the church. 

 13For this reason anyone who speaks in a tongue should pray that he may interpret what he says. 14For if I pray in a tongue, my spirit prays, but my mind is unfruitful. 15So what shall I do? I will pray with my spirit, but I will also pray with my mind; I will sing with my spirit, but I will also sing with my mind. 16If you are praising God with your spirit, how can one who finds himself among those who do not understand say "Amen" to your thanksgiving, since he does not know what you are saying? 17You may be giving thanks well enough, but the other man is not edified. 

 18I thank God that I speak in tongues more than all of you. 19But in the church I would rather speak five intelligible words to instruct others than ten thousand words in a tongue. 

 20Brothers, stop thinking like children. In regard to evil be infants, but in your thinking be adults. 21In the Law it is written: 
   "Through men of strange tongues 
      and through the lips of foreigners 
   I will speak to this people, 
      but even then they will not listen to me," says the Lord. 

 22Tongues, then, are a sign, not for believers but for unbelievers; prophecy, however, is for believers, not for unbelievers. 23So if the whole church comes together and everyone speaks in tongues, and some who do not understand or some unbelievers come in, will they not say that you are out of your mind? 24But if an unbeliever or someone who does not understand comes in while everybody is prophesying, he will be convinced by all that he is a sinner and will be judged by all, 25and the secrets of his heart will be laid bare. So he will fall down and worship God, exclaiming, "God is really among you!"

~~~

_This scripture really breaks down what the gift of speaking in tongues is all about.  But I do wonder about verse 5 which says *I would like every one of you to speak in tongues,* but I would rather have you prophesy.  I do not think he is talking about every Christian, just every person who has the gift of prophecy and/or speaking in tongues. I still believe God does not *require* us to speak in tongues when we pray... speaking in tongues is just simply a gift of the spirit that God gives to some people and not others.  

*What do you ladies think???????????* _


----------



## hallcust (May 20, 2006)

I think the Apostle Paul may have been making the point that he was not despising the gift of tongues, and felt that if all believers had this gift that it would be a good thing; but I believe he may have been making the point that it is more blessed to give rather to receive, therefore the gift of prophecy was the more preferred gift because it edified the whole and served others, rather than merely edifying the one. 
The gift of tongues is to not be shunned, nor is it to be elevated as evidence that the Holy Spirit is within us; as some modern charismatics speak today. It is also a gift that can be mimicked as any other gift. But the main gift that Paul says we are to covet above all other gifts is the gift of charity. He said in 1 Cor. 12:31 that he wanted to show us a more excellent way; and that is the way of love. Love is the greatest display of the Holy Spirit being within you. It is the greatest evidence. I agree with you PoohBear that it is not necessary to speak in tongues to be spiritually mature. All spiritual gifts are given of the Father for the purpose of the edifying of the body of believers; not for selfish purposes. Being spiritually mature is wisely being a doer of the word by the grace of the Holy Spirit, and being more conformed into the image of Christ Jesus. 
The verses you used are very good ones that help one to understand this gift.


----------



## Ebony (Jun 9, 2006)

foxxymami said:
			
		

> Wow this is incredible. I was just reading on this today. Though I won't have a chance to get to my bible until I get off work, I've been reading about this all morning. And from my reading, I have discovered that every believer in Christ has the ability to receive the gift of speaking in tongues, and should use that gift!
> 
> Mark 16:15-20 says--"And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature. He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved; but he that believeth not shall be damned. *And these signs shall follow them that believe; In my name shall they cast out devils; they shall speak with new tongues*;They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them; they shall lay hands on the sick, and they shall recover. So then after the Lord had spoken unto them, he was received up into heaven, and sat on the right hand of God. *And they went forth, and preached every where, the Lord working with [them], and confirming the Word with signs following.* Amen."
> 
> ...


 

*This could not have been said any better. You speak the truth.


----------



## kinascott (Jun 16, 2006)

Margerita said:
			
		

> I personally think that the tongues are when God takes over and it's a moment between you and Him. Yes, others may be able to hear the "tongues" and unless they were given the gift of interpretation, they may not know what you are saying, even though in your heart and head you understand every word, but unless God gives someone the interpretation, it's only meant to be an intimate moment between you and Him.
> 
> I don't know if I would say that speaking in tongues are only for those that are mature in Christ, I just think that it's something that can happen to anybody whether you're mature or a new soul in Christ.




AMEN, VERY WELL SAID


----------



## MariposaMorena08 (Jun 20, 2006)

kinascott said:
			
		

> AMEN, VERY WELL SAID


 
Amen, Amen!


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Aug 8, 2006)

Speaking in tongues is a gift that is given to every believer as evidence of the Holy Spirit/Holyghost.  It is not the only indicator of being Holy-ghost filled--just the most easily seen.  If you have the Holyghost, you CAN speak in tongues, but it must be developed.(I do not mean taking a course in learning how to speak in tongues like you would a foreign language class) It is developed through practice just like praying. 

Every believer needs the Holy Spirit to guide them in their every day walk with Christ.  It is the Holy Spirit that quickens God's word in us so that we may walk in Holiness and Righteousness.  Tell me,  if a prostitute, with no christian background, walked into a church and got saved, how would she know how to live righteously and upright before God once she left the church?  She wouldn't, unless she had the Holy Spirit to guide her and quicken God's word in her--even though she doesn't know what "thus said the Lord".  Sure, she could try to put away those things that she thinks are wrong, but it wouldn't last very long without the Holy Spirit.  For example, I know a lady who was shacking with a man when she got saved and filled with the Holy Ghost.  She didn't know anything was wrong with shacking, everyone she knew had always lived with a man without being married.  A few months after being saved she started feeling an unction from the Holy Spirit--that living in a house with a man without being married was wrong; so she went to the first lady of the church and asked.  After finding out the truth, she married the man she was shacking with.  The point of the story is that without the Holyghost she would not have known that this was wrong.  

I am from an organization where the older saints will tarry with you at the altar until they know that you have the Holyghost.  The reason behind this, I believe, is that they want to make sure you will remain saved after you leave the church building b/c you will not have anyone telling you what is right or wrong.  The Holyghost is your only guidance.  I could go on and on about the Holyspirit, but this topic is about speaking in tongues, so I just want to add one more thing.  Speaking in tongues is also a weapon against the devil.  When we are speaking in tongues to God the devil has no idea what we are praying--which means he can not plan an effective attack against us.  So it's kind of like a secret code b/w you and God.  I really hope this helps someone!

P.S. This is my first post ever!


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 27, 2006)

Bumping this thread because this is a topic that I am struggling to understand.
I am not sure where I stand on this and I don't think I quite understand the whole speaking in tongues... A lot of tongues sound the same to me and sometimes I wonder if people are "faking the funk"...
I had a discussion yesterday with a friend of mine. She said a mature Christian should/must speak in tongues because the devil doesn't understand it and that without it a Christian life is empty. She also said that since it's a free gift, she doesn't see why one wouldn't want to take it/use it...

Like I said I still don't know much about this, I come from a Catholic background. Right now I don't think there are "levels" to Christianity and that speaking in tongues makes one on lever above the non tongues-speaking person. I do acknowledge that of course it's possible to speak in a language one does not understand. I have a couple of questions I ask myself regarding this topic. First off, during the Pentecost in Acts, when the apostles started speaking in tongues, people around them recognized their own languages, so my question is: could tongues be languages that are foreign to you but that already exist, like for example if you're usually an english-speaker you would start speaking in chinese, russian etc..?
Second, what are the reasons some say tongues are things of the past and are no longer "active"?
 I need to spend more time reading on it and praying about it


----------



## kbragg (Nov 27, 2006)

We actually had this discussion in another Christian group I am a part of! Here's a collection of my replies (in black):
 
zacksmom wrote:
my understanding of prayer languages is that you should know what you are saying...even if you technically shouldn't know those words. 



Not necessarily. Praying in tongues (not to be confused with the GIFT of tongues, which is in a church setting and always has an interpretation with it) is you in faith speaking "secret things" to God. It is the Holy Spirit praying through you. You usually do NOT know what you're praying because if we truly knew the declarations over our lives the Spirit was making, our unbelief would never let it come to pass. Joyce Myers talks about it in her book FIlled With The Spirit.  Here's a couple of articles to help you:
An except from Joyce Meyer's Book:
http://www.beliefnet.com/story/127/story_12731_1.html
Article By J Lee Grady:
http://www.beliefnet.com/story/127/story_12789_1.html

smedisky wrote:
  If I can be so bold, for those of you who have experienced speaking in tongues, would you describe it as a trance? Are you "awake" and conscious of your surroundings and thoughts or is it complete surrender?



Definately not a trance-like state (at least for me).  I personally was fully aware of my suroundings. It was a feeling I could never do justice with mere words. It was a sensation of both heat and overwhelming light. A total connection with God. I'm sorry but I just cannot express it in words, you have to experience it for yourself.
I can tell you though, it's not like Benny Hinn....you're not gonna start bleeding
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, flopping around like a fish out of water
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, or foaming at the mouth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no offense to Benny Hinn fans but umm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) The Holy Spirit is a gentleman, he's not going to throw you up against the wall and possess you (that's that other guy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but gives you an overwhelming sense of peace, warmth, and connection with the Lord.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone's experience will be different because it is something personal between you and God, just as the way the Spirit manifests itself in you will be different.

smedisky wrote:
"I'm pretty sure God understands English just fine thank you!"



I'm sure He does
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but so does the devil and his demons. Just as when you were born God assigned Angels to you, the devil assigned demons and they listen to your prayers and go to work blocking them or worse, make you think the answer you get is from God when it's not. But your prayer language and groaning in the spirit; they DO NOT understand that! It is a secret language that God gives you by His Spirit between you and Him alone. So when you pray in your prayer language for one you know for sure you are not praying for carnal thing, or praying from the flesh, but the Spirit. And two, you know the devil and his demons don't know what you're saying so therefore they can't block what God is doing in, for, and through you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----------------------------------------------------------------

Well that's my stance on it! 


.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 27, 2006)

Margerita said:
			
		

> I was in church (Assembly of God) Sunday and the preacher was talking about prayer language (praying in tongues). He started asking the congregation questions about how many had spoke in tongues and how many had a prayer tongue. Not a lot of people raised their hands when he asked how many had a prayer tongue and then he asked them if they wanted one. Again, not a lot raised their hands. I grew up in a pentacostal church where speaking in tongues was a natural part of service. During prayer, you prayed, not necessarily in a tongue only known to God (it wasn't a neccessity). He also made a comment about didn't you want to be a complete Christian by having a prayer language. When I pray, I talk to God, I pray, I hear from God. Does it make me less of a Christian because I don't have a prayer tongue?
> 
> I guess what I would like to know is if anyone here feels that you need to have a prayer tongue in order to pray? In this same church service we were praying and he told the people to start praying to God in their prayer tongue and there were several that did start praying in tongues. To me this was new because *I thought speaking in tongues should be a spontaneous type spiritual thing, not called on by command.*
> 
> Any comments is appreciated.


 
And that is the answer (the bolded part of your post).   Our prayer language is of the Holy Spirit.  It's not mandatory for getting into Heaven, neither is it mandatory for reaching God's ear. 

I have both, my prayer language and my 'natural' tongue and Both reach the heart and the ears of God.  My prayer language (tongues) usually flows in intercession as the Holy Spirit leads.  I do not 'force' it; I just allow God to flow and I yield. 

What I do not like, is the pressure that is placed upon Believers that they must pray in tongues to be effect in prayer or as a Christian.  

I do believe that there is a time and place for both prayer types.  Acutally, for any and all types of prayer.  

I can pray silently in my thoughts and reach God...
I can pray verbally in my natural 'tongue' (if you will) and reach God...
I can pray in the 'Spirit' and reach God...
Most effectively, I read and confess the word of God...it reaches Him.

But the most effective prayer of all, is one of sincerity.  Praying from the truth that is pouring from your heart and allowing God to move on your behalf.  That can be from any form of language that flows from a person's heart.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 27, 2006)

shaffawn said:
			
		

> Speaking in tongues is a gift that is given to every believer as evidence of the Holy Spirit/Holyghost. It is not the only indicator of being Holy-ghost filled--just the most easily seen. If you have the Holyghost, you CAN speak in tongues, but it must be developed.(I do not mean taking a course in learning how to speak in tongues like you would a foreign language class) It is developed through practice just like praying.
> 
> Every believer needs the Holy Spirit to guide them in their every day walk with Christ. It is the Holy Spirit that quickens God's word in us so that we may walk in Holiness and Righteousness. Tell me, if a prostitute, with no christian background, walked into a church and got saved, how would she know how to live righteously and upright before God once she left the church? She wouldn't, unless she had the Holy Spirit to guide her and quicken God's word in her--even though she doesn't know what "thus said the Lord". Sure, she could try to put away those things that she thinks are wrong, but it wouldn't last very long without the Holy Spirit. For example, I know a lady who was shacking with a man when she got saved and filled with the Holy Ghost. She didn't know anything was wrong with shacking, everyone she knew had always lived with a man without being married. A few months after being saved she started feeling an unction from the Holy Spirit--that living in a house with a man without being married was wrong; so she went to the first lady of the church and asked. After finding out the truth, she married the man she was shacking with. The point of the story is that without the Holyghost she would not have known that this was wrong.
> 
> ...


 
Whoooo! Yes, shaffawn! You said what I wanted to say! I was concerned about posting in this thread because I wanted to be scripturally accurate.... 

It concerns me to hear how some people may have been taught or just don't believe in the power, the benefit, the depth of speaking in tongues. It takes prayer to another level.... It takes spiritual warfare to another level. I mean, this earthly language is SO LIMITED with regard to praying...sometimes you just run out of words and there's repetition, that can get vain (hmmmm!) 

I grew up in the Pentacostal church as well.... Wanted my heavenly language.... long story short, I was in the car with a group of my friends in the parking lot of my church...we had just got back from an afternoon service. I had been baptized about a month or so earlier, and I did not speak in tongues right away... I was so distressed about it because I believed (KNEW) that I could have this gift from the Lord so I could have MORE power in my life to help me and keep me in this walk with Christ. Well, we were in the car and my friends started praying in the Spirit (in tongues) and I was sitting there starting to feel so bad and then I just opened my mouth (in TOTAL FAITH!) and I could feel the power of God on my lips (like fire on my tongue, just like in the upper room in Acts 2!) and I closed my eyes and started to cry and the tongues just kept coming! Just a few stutters at first, and then more and more! And then we all jumped out of the car to go to service and all I remember was I felt like I was flying all over that church because of the power of God that I felt....

Nobody was rubbing my back and I wasn't foaming at the mouth. It was the glory, the power of the Lord. I'm passionate about speaking in tongues in that I want EVERYONE to experience the Holy Spirit in this area. I mean, why would the Lord speak on it if it wasn't accessible to all? 

This is different from the "gift of tongues" as mentioned in 1 Corinthians. That's a specific manifestation for a specific work in the Spirit, usually when dealing with spiritual warfare or a distinctive message/word from the Lord.


----------



## CaramelMiSS (Nov 27, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Whoooo! Yes, shaffawn! You said what I wanted to say! I was concerned about posting in this thread because I wanted to be scripturally accurate....
> 
> It concerns me to hear how some people may have been taught or just don't believe in the power, the benefit, the depth of speaking in tongues. It takes prayer to another level.... It takes spiritual warfare to another level. I mean, this earthly language is SO LIMITED with regard to praying...sometimes you just run out of words and there's repetition, that can get vain (hmmmm!)
> 
> ...


 
The only time I have spoken in tongues is when my spirit was in dire need of guidence and I was having a hard time in my life.  Everytime it happened to me was alone and I was on my face and I knew what I wanted to tell God but the only thing that came out was in tongues.  It was so intense and I can remember crying but nothing about what I actually said.  I think that speaking in tongues is something that God does to you when you feel overwhemled in life and need him sooo badly, i don't think you can teach someone how to speak in tongues it is something that just happens.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 27, 2006)

CaramelMiSS said:
			
		

> The only time I have spoken in tongues is when my spirit was in dire need of guidence and I was having a hard time in my life. Everytime it happened to me was alone and I was on my face and I knew what I wanted to tell God but the only thing that came out was in tongues. It was so intense and I can remember crying but nothing about what I actually said. I think that speaking in tongues is something that God does to you when you feel overwhemled in life and need him sooo badly, *i don't think you can teach someone how to speak in tongues it is something that just happens*.


 
Just to clarify: nobody "taught" me to speak in tongues. But look how children learn to speak. First they "babble", then they begin to form words and then words turn into phrases, and phrases turn into sentences, paragraphs, so on and so forth. And how does this "cultivation" occur, by LISTENING. Once the ears grow in the womb, they WORK! Babies can hear in the womb. 

I said that to use it as an example of impartation, like how fire is sparked from a fire already lit. One person's tongues don't sound like another person's, just like we have different voiceprints. I will say that I think as we "pull" on the Holy Spirit, He enters our prayers (and our worship, our thanksgiving) and when there are no more earthly words that our heart can articulate, that heavenly language comes forth as we yield to Him.


----------



## CaramelMiSS (Nov 27, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> *Just to clarify: nobody "taught" me to speak in tongues. But look how children learn to speak.* First they "babble", then they begin to form words and then words turn into phrases, and phrases turn into sentences, paragraphs, so on and so forth. And how does this "cultivation" occur, by LISTENING. Once the ears grow in the womb, they WORK! Babies can hear in the womb.
> 
> I said that to use it as an example of impartation, like how fire is sparked from a fire already lit. One person's tongues don't sound like another person's, just like we have different voiceprints. I will say that I think as we "pull" on the Holy Spirit, He enters our prayers (and our worship, our thanksgiving) and when there are no more earthly words that our heart can articulate, that heavenly language comes forth as we yield to Him.


 
I never said that you did I only highlighted that part because I was agreeing with you.  That last sentence was a statement that was not pointed toward you.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 27, 2006)

CaramelMiSS said:
			
		

> I never said that you did I only highlighted that part because I was agreeing with you. That last sentence was a statement that was not pointed toward you.


 
Sorry about the hyper-sensitivity today!


----------



## CaramelMiSS (Nov 27, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Sorry about the hyper-sensitivity today!


 
That's ok maybe I should have been more clear.


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 27, 2006)

Couple of people have said speaking in tongues is different from the GIFT of tongues"": can ya'll expand on this please, I don't see/understand the difference


----------



## hallcust (Nov 27, 2006)

Modern Christianity is very â€œfeelingsâ€ based and you should always use Scripture to validate any â€œexperienceâ€. Todayâ€™s Church is all about â€œexperienceâ€ and very little about DEVOTION, SACRIFICE and learning what the Bible says. We want to â€œfeelâ€ God, instead of â€œknowâ€ God.

I encourage all who truly seek to understand the gift of tongues to follow Scripture and let Godâ€™s Word dictate your beliefs. If you follow the opinions of man you risk being fed doctrines that are fleshly and emotional. 

You will find many teachers who support todayâ€™s experiential, exciting, tongues-miracles-healings movement (I believe God can use these today, just not in the way that TV and Charismatic personalities do). Make sure that they support their opinions with logical, plain Scriptural support; not experience, opinion or proof-texting (pulling Scripture out of context to support an opinion).

For the sincere seeker, ask the Holy Spirit to give you wisdom, discernment and discipline as you seek the truth. God has promised to reveal truth to the diligent, sincere seeker.

Questions to ask:

Does the Bible ever say tongues are necessary for salvation as some teach today? 
Does the Bible say that people are to be taught and trained how to speak in tongues as is common today? 
Did tongues have a specific purpose in the Bible and does that purpose exist today? 
What is the general spiritual depth of individuals that emphasize tongues? (this is not a Scriptural evidence, but very revealing anecdotal evidence) 
If tongues are for â€œtodayâ€ and for â€œeveryoneâ€, and you are a sincere seeker of God, why is He withholding tongues from you? 
Why are tongues so over-emphasized today when the Bible calls them the â€œleastâ€ of gifts, and says not all with speak in tongues? (Hint: because the church is an â€œexperienced-basedâ€ and â€œfeelingsâ€ church today, not a church that works hard to discern Biblical truth) 
Links to lessons on â€œtonguesâ€:

http://www.biblebb.com/files/MAC/CHAOS10.HTM 
http://www.desiringgod.org/library/sermons/84/042984.html 
http://www.carm.org/oneness/tongues.htm 

Not a popular response, but hopefully it will prove to be the biblical response. May God bless all who earnestly search for Him in truth to find Him in such a spiritually confusing time as this.


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Nov 27, 2006)

hallcust said:
			
		

> Modern Christianity is very â€œfeelingsâ€ based and you should always use Scripture to validate any â€œexperienceâ€. Todayâ€™s Church is all about â€œexperienceâ€ and very little about DEVOTION, SACRIFICE and learning what the Bible says. We want to â€œfeelâ€ God, instead of â€œknowâ€ God.
> 
> I encourage all who truly seek to understand the gift of tongues to follow Scripture and let Godâ€™s Word dictate your beliefs. If you follow the opinions of man you risk being fed doctrines that are fleshly and emotional.
> 
> ...




I agree with you...  

Speaking in tongues DOES exist for the Bible tells us that...  but no where Biblically is it said that tongues is the only sign that Holy Spirit is within us... I do know biblically there are the fruits of the Spirit in Galatians 5:22.... and tongues is not listed...  Jesus was full of the Spirit and was never recorded as speaking in tongues.


It is not sinful to speak in tongues unless it is spoken publically without interpretation and when many are speaking it at one time. Read 1 Corinthians 14.

The reason Paul uses a whole chapter to address tongues is because it had become a "status symbol" in those days... Everyone wanted to speak in tongues and it was became an overshadowing of the simple gospel.  So he had to define and simply and put tongues 'in its place'.

Thats why the infamous love chapter (1 Corinthians 13)  starts out by saying "Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal"  Meaning just useless noise if LOVE(charity) is not the 1st and foremost goal.


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 29, 2006)

MindTwister said:
			
		

> Couple of people have said speaking in tongues is different from the GIFT of tongues"": can ya'll expand on this please, I don't see/understand the difference


I'm going to bump my questions because I'd really like to know the difference


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Nov 29, 2006)

go to 1 corinthians 12:10

Paul is writing about the diversity of gifts, notice how it says "divers kinds of tongues,"  if you have the gift you have different tongues in different sounding language.  If you don't have "the gift" you usually speak the same language.  As you've probably heard, all tongues do not sound the same.

Sorry I have to cut this short, I'll come back later....


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for that bit of answer and looking forward to further explanation and scriptural references  As soon as I can I'll take a look at 1 Corinthians 12 to 14 to have all of this in context
*RelaxerRehab*: I believe you were one of the people who stated there was a difference; is there anything to you can add?


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Nov 29, 2006)

As I stated before, the gift of tongues is speaking in â€œdivers kinds of tonguesâ€

Divers- diverse or different kinds, various, several
Tongues- Communication with God; supernatural ability of speaking in another language without its having been learnt; 

There is definitely more than one language or tongue, Paul wrote in 1 Cor 13:1, â€œthough I speak with the *tongues of men* and *of angels*, and have not charityâ€¦â€  Also, at the Day of Pentecost, devout men of every nation were amazed when they heard Galileans speaking in their language (Parthians, Medes, Elamites, Asia, Arabians, etc)  Speaking in tongues is something I believe every Holy-Ghost filled saint can do; We need it for spiritual warfare.  However, the gift of tongues along with other gifts are â€œmanifestation of the Spiritâ€ which â€œis given to every man to profit withalâ€ (1 Cor 12:7)

SPRITUAL GIFTS
Word of Wisdom
Word of Knowledge
Faith
Healing
Working of Miracles
Prophecy
Discerning of Spirits
Divers Kinds Tongues
Interpretation of Tongues
But all these worketh to one and the selfsame Spirit, dividing to every man severally as he (Spirit) will.

Just because you do not have a certain spiritual gift does not mean you canâ€™t have access to it.  For example, you may not have the gift of faith or healing, but you can definitetly pray for faith or healing in a situation and it will come to pass (God willing).  Another example would be 2 great singers, one that has a natural talent and the other who has taken voice lessons.  Having to take lessons doesnâ€™t diminish that personâ€™s ability to sing, but there is always an extra â€œumphâ€ or uniqueness about the person with the natural ability.  ( I hope you get what Iâ€™m trying to sayâ€¦)  Having the â€œgifts of tonguesâ€, means that you can speak many different languages (worldly or spiritually).  Here is an example of how it might work to edify Godâ€™s people:

A minister went to minister to a small church in Canada.  It was his first time there, and he didnâ€™t know anyone.  Several minutes into his message, he heard the Holy Spirit speak to him, _Stop your message and begin to pray in the Spirit.  _Although he thought it was awkward, he followed instructions.  20 min. went by and there was nothing but silence.  All of a sudden, a woman jumped up screaming.  Apparently, she had a daughter deep in Africa(takes 3 weeks to get to where she was) who had contracted a fatal disease which takes 3 days to run its course.  There wasnâ€™t time to get help to her. Well, the last time her daughter was home, she taught her mom some of the African dialect.  The minister had spoke, â€œ You can rejoice your daughter is healed. You can rejoice your daughter is healedâ€ And she was! God is Awesome

I pray this doesn't bring more confusion to anyone...

***NOTE
There is nothing better than reading and understanding the word of God for yourself.  Don't take my word for it or anyone else's for that matter; True knowledge comes from God ( Sorry this was so long  )


----------



## MindTwister (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks *Shaffawn* for your explanation
I still I have trouble seeing the difference but I will keep reading and studying the Word and ask God to lead me and give me understanding of His word

Blessings to You


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Nov 30, 2006)

shaffawn said:
			
		

> As I stated before, the gift of tongues is speaking in â€œdivers kinds of tonguesâ€
> 
> Divers- diverse or different kinds, various, several
> Tongues- Communication with God; supernatural ability of speaking in another language without its having been learnt;
> ...



Shaffawn,

Where in the Bible does it say that tongues are necessary for spiritual warfare?


----------



## Koffie (Nov 30, 2006)

ritzbitz78 said:
			
		

> Shaffawn,
> 
> Where in the Bible does it say that tongues are necessary for spiritual warfare?


 I know you didn't ask me this but it mentions in Romans the 8th chapter how the Holy Spirit gives utterance in regard to what we don't know that we need to pray for, and in Phillipians it says to pray conitinually in the Spirit in regard to spiritual warfare. HTH


----------



## Koffie (Nov 30, 2006)

shaffawn, that story was awesome


----------



## Browndilocks (Nov 30, 2006)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> The church I was saved in (Apostolic) teaches that you aren't really saved unless you have the evidence of speaking in tongues. Once you are baptized they tarry with you at the alter until you speak in tongues. (After church is over ). They say because not only is that your evidence of the Holy Ghost dwelling within you, but it edifies you when you go back into the world. (Of course a newly saved Christian gets the devil heated  and is prime target ). I never fully bought into that though.



That sounds like the church I grew up in.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Koffie, right on pointâ€¦In addition, Ephesians 6:18 says, â€œpraying always with *all prayer and supplication in the Spirit *and watching therunto with all perserverance and supplication for all saintsâ€¦â€  In the previous verses of this chapter it talks about putting on the complete armour of God.

"For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds; Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ"   2 Cor 10:4-5


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 30, 2006)

MindTwister said:
			
		

> Thanks for that bit of answer and looking forward to further explanation and scriptural references  As soon as I can I'll take a look at 1 Corinthians 12 to 14 to have all of this in context
> *RelaxerRehab*: I believe you were one of the people who stated there was a difference; is there anything to you can add?


 
Apologies for the delay in responding.... 

Not sure what else I could add to Shaffawn's post, unless there's a specific question or aspect of speaking in tongues.


----------

